# U.S. Passport holder seeking advice to move to Portugal



## Ramsen (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi everyone! I absolutely fell in love with Lisbon and it would be an absolute dream come true to move there (or Porto). I never thought about it until recently as I have been working remotely for a US company for over a year now and they don't seem to care where I work as long as I'm connected to the internet. I was wondering if anyone here has done something similar or is in the process of doing this and can offer advice. I have been trying to find more information online but even after looking at the application to apply for a residency visa in Portugal, I still don't quite understand some things from the application I found: en.portugalinsf.com's website (can't post links yet)

" Reference in Portugal" -Reference can be your lawyer, power of attorney, landlord, Dean of Admissions etc. who are Nationals of the European Union or hold Permanent Residence in Portugal;" - Does this mean that I need to have a lease agreement for an apartment before I can even file for the residency visa? But how can that work if this process can take months. It doesn't make sense to rent an apartment I can't legally live in yet. Unless it's something where I rent the apartment and am on my tourist visa for the 3 months waiting for the approval?

Healthcare - I believe this is a requirement. Are there any suggestions of where to look or recommendations for a US Citizen moving to Portugal for a reasonably healthy, 32 year old male?

Since I already work remotely for a US company, any ideas of how taxes would work for someone like me?

Bank Account - How I found this website was someone had a thread spanning 5 pages asking this same question and it looked like the end solution was having a US Forex account to show they had enough money to transfer to Portugal but it didn't sound like they actually opened an account to get the residency Visa? This is also from 2014 so not sure if this has changed at all (can't post links yet)

I will be arriving in Portugal in mid-October and hoping to get some information so that I'm prepared while I'm in the country for almost 3 weeks. Any help you can provide or sharing your experience would be super helpful!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Artur and welcome to the board, where I know there will be many people far better qualified than I am to answer your questions.

I do not have Facebook nor know how to use it, so cannot help you any further other than to say there is apparently a very good and active user group over there for American expats in Portugal. If you're on FB it might be worth sounding that place out too.


----------



## Ramsen (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi JohnBoy, 

Thanks so much for the warm welcome and advice! I just found a FB group that is how you described and the group seems to be very active. I have to have some answers reviewed as to why I'm joining before I'm approved but I'm sure this will end up being helpful for me. Thank you


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Ramsen said:


> Hi JohnBoy,
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome and advice! I just found a FB group that is how you described and the group seems to be very active. I have to have some answers reviewed as to why I'm joining before I'm approved but I'm sure this will end up being helpful for me. Thank you


You're welcome. Good luck!


----------



## OperationDinnerOut (Jan 23, 2019)

Ramsen said:


> Hi JohnBoy,
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome and advice! I just found a FB group that is how you described and the group seems to be very active. I have to have some answers reviewed as to why I'm joining before I'm approved but I'm sure this will end up being helpful for me. Thank you


Hello All,

If anyone knows the name of the facebook group, could you either let me know or PM me? I'm in very much the same boat!!

OperationDinnerOut


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

OperationDinnerOut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If anyone knows the name of the facebook group, could you either let me know or PM me? I'm in very much the same boat!!
> 
> OperationDinnerOut


I've no idea of the name of the group ODO, but will ask me American friends and get back to you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There are various FB sites that might be of interest & just use the search box for something like Americans or Expats in Portugal. 

But you'll need to consider residency options as well & if you can work online and for remote clients you should look at the Type D visas specifically the D2 & D7 both of which are now sometimes being issued to workers.................. The requirements are essentially the same though. 

You should also look into registering for NHR status which gives you a 10 year tax holiday on most overseas income


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

With NHR status you will not pay any additional tax in Portugal if the US tax is lower.
The US has draconian tax laws and will tax their citizens regardless of where they live or where their income is derived from. So you cannot escape US tax.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ukkram said:


> With NHR status you will not pay any additional tax in Portugal if the US tax is lower.
> The US has draconian tax laws and will tax their citizens regardless of where they live or where their income is derived from. So you cannot escape US tax.


But a person living in Portugal filing US tax returns might be able to claim the FEIE and pay no US tax on income under $106k - worth exploring.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

OperationDinnerOut said:


> If anyone knows the name of the facebook group, could you either let me know or PM me? I'm in very much the same boat!!


I think it's one of these two:
"Americans & FriendsPT"
- Start with the Files section. There are some VERY useful ones
"~ Americans in Portugal ~ The Expats Group ~"
There is also:
https://www.expatexchange.com/portugal/liveinportugal.html

One thing to watch out for are the 'experts' who believe a financial representative (fin rep) is liable for your taxes. Fin reps are only liable when managing you assets or you're engaged in VAT generating business. For ordinary retired folks, the fin rep isn't. Despite evidence from lawyers and accounting firms who state the fin rep isn't liable*, the 'experts' persist. Why? Might have something to do with them always recommending the same few Portuguese firms that offer financial representation at high prices - but that's a cynical view.

*Which I summarized last year at https://www.expatexchange.com/expat...ep-type-is-not-liable-for-their-clients-taxes
I've found 3 more law / accounting firms that state fin reps are not liable, but haven't posted them anywhere yet.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> I think it's one of these two:
> "Americans & FriendsPT"
> - Start with the Files section. There are some VERY useful ones
> "~ Americans in Portugal ~ The Expats Group ~"


@OperationDinnerOut - The one that I was referring to is the second that Dancebert has kindly posted;~ Americans in Portugal ~ The Expats Group. I've been waiting to hear from a moderator about the forum policy on posting Facebook links, but it seems that we are OK with that.


----------

